# VIP Medical Service for Visa



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

I saw an old (and now closed) thread about the different options to get your Medical Examination for the Visa and as I'm currently starting my visa process I thought I'd start a new thread. My question is: what's currently the best option to get your Medical Examination done in the fastest and most comfortable way in Dubai ?

Any insights are much appreciated.

EDIT: Related question: in my Visa package it says that if I organise the Medical Exam & Emirates ID typing myself, 1370 AED will be deducted from the package fee.
What exactly is "Emirates ID typing"?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go into pretty much any medical centre which does it and pay for the VIP Service.

Nothing complex. You'll skip the queues and go into a different room and before you know it, you'll be out. My last one took less than 10 minutes from entering the building in Karama.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Go into pretty much any medical centre which does it and pay for the VIP Service.
> 
> Nothing complex. You'll skip the queues and go into a different room and before you know it, you'll be out. My last one took less than 10 minutes from entering the building in Karama.


Thanks a lot for your reply, *twowheelsgood*.
Do you need to book in advance to make an appointment or can you just walk in?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea - it was all arranged for me.

Typing fee is because the paperwork has to be in Arabic. Next to every medical centre there's a typing centre or two who will do the paperwork for you if you have the right documentation.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> No idea - it was all arranged for me.
> 
> Typing fee is because the paperwork has to be in Arabic. Next to every medical centre there's a typing centre or two who will do the paperwork for you if you have the right documentation.


Got it, thanks again. Will go to Karama as well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

laocoon said:


> Got it, thanks again. Will go to Karama as well.


They have a better one in Al Safa which is less busy (and I think "VIP" only)


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

rsinner said:


> They have a better one in Al Safa which is less busy (and I think "VIP" only)


Thanks for the tip *rsinner*. Al Safa looks good indeed, but I just read that they don't have a fingerprint facility for Emirates ID available and I want to do both the Medical & ID in one go.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

VIP is not worth it if you go to the Knowledge Village center at 7:30 , you can be done with the medical and the Emirates ID very quickly if you go early . I wish they had a VIP service for DEWA ... that would have saved 4 trips to the office .


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> VIP is not worth it if you go to the Knowledge Village center at 7:30 , you can be done with the medical and the Emirates ID very quickly if you go early . I wish they had a VIP service for DEWA ... that would have saved 4 trips to the office .


That's very good to know, thanks for the info *Nursemanit*.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

This thread has been very helpful to me so far, I appreciate the replies.
The one thing I'm still missing though is how/where to apply online for a (VIP) Medical Test.
I'll go to Knowledge Village as it is closest to where I'll be staying, but I've read that you have to register and pay online. I spent some time looking for the appropriate site, but I couldn't find it. Any pointers would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I did the Emirates ID app and VIP medical at knowledge village earlier this year - just go down to the typing center direct with your documents and pp photos and tell them you want EID application and VIP medical, they fill in the paperwork and you pay there, they'll tell you what to do next it's straightforward.

If you don't want to pay for the Vip medical (about aed 500 extra I think) they'll ask you to come back at some point, but still pretty easy I believe.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I did the Emirates ID app and VIP medical at knowledge village earlier this year - just go down to the typing center direct with your documents and pp photos and tell them you want EID application and VIP medical, they fill in the paperwork and you pay there, they'll tell you what to do next it's straightforward.
> 
> If you don't want to pay for the Vip medical (about aed 500 extra I think) they'll ask you to come back at some point, but still pretty easy I believe.


Thanks for your reply, *Racing_Goats*. I need the whole process to be done on the spot, as I need to initiate the Visa Stamping process with my Medical Test results and the EID application on the same day. Assuming I'll go to Knowledge Village early, is the following timeline realistic? (I read that you get your Medical Exam results after 4hrs if you book the VIP service):

-7.30 AM Check-in at the Knowledge Village Typing Center (Is it in the same building as the clinic?)
-7.45 AM: Medical Exam
-8.00 AM: EID Application
-12PM: Return to the Knowledge Village clinic to collect Medical Exam results & EID application document

Thanks a lot for confirming this.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I can't say for sure how much time they'll take on any given day, from what I remember the EID process was done and back in my hand in about 30-45 mins' along with the medical fitness form to take to the health centre: then all in about another 45 mins to complete x ray and blood tests. 

I didn't wait for the medical results and someone else collected them the next day for me - but I assume you could wait or go back during the same day if you start the process early enough. More realistic if you're there at 730 am you could be out before 9am and going back at 2 or 3 pm to pick up medical result (which could also be available online these days? Not sure about that).


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I can't say for sure how much time they'll take on any given day, from what I remember the EID process was done and back in my hand in about 30-45 mins' along with the medical fitness form to take to the health centre: then all in about another 45 mins to complete x ray and blood tests.
> 
> I didn't wait for the medical results and someone else collected them the next day for me - but I assume you could wait or go back during the same day if you start the process early enough. More realistic if you're there at 730 am you could be out before 9am and going back at 2 or 3 pm to pick up medical result (which could also be available online these days? Not sure about that).


Perfect, that's exactly what I wanted to know, thanks a lot *Racing_Goats*!


----------

